# So dissapointed.



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

A chick that I had successfully hatch assisted on the 18th of march died this morning. I noticed both male and female out of the box and for this pair that is very unusual I checked the box and the chick was lying motionless in the shavings. I checked its little body and found no injuries. It also had a full crop. So sad. but i guess it wasnt meant to live. Still hurts. Rip little one.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im sorry for you loss


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

I am so sorry about your loss hun, i lost a chick to today.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, it does hurt


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

aww sorry to read your post it's so heart breaking when something like that happens


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

aww poor little thing, it's especially hard when there doesn't seem to be a logical reason, so very sorry for your loss


----------

